# White worms



## muffinman10938 (Dec 21, 2015)

I found a good deal on white worms and want to start a culture, but I read they need to be kept between 55 and 65 degrees. The problem is that I live in Texas so I don't have a cool basement or anything like that. I tried setting our mini fridge on the lowest power setting, but it only got up to adout 43 degrees. I can't buy a wine cooler or anything like that so I was wondering if anyone had some easy ideas for keeping them cool.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I would disagree that they need to be kept that cool. really high temps won't work but I have kept mine in the mid 70s without issue.


----------



## muffinman10938 (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay. I will try to keep them in a cool area of the house. Thanks.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Keep them in a cheap plastic cooler in a cooler part of the house. I'm going to assume in Texas everyone has AC so it shouldn't get too hot in the cooler. Just hope anyone you live with doesn't freak about having worms in the living space.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

As well, keep them on the floor where the temp will be lowest. You may find that evaporation will keep the container you use cooler. I use plastic containers that are about 2 inches to 2 1/2" deep,about 10" x 16" in size, and I just sit the lid on top loosely. Should be able to find something at the dollar store. Fill 1/3 with water and top up with soil. That should give you the correct moisture content. Try and maintain that. You want the worms in the top 1/2" of soil so they are close to the food source. If you find they are going deeper, you may need to add water. The best food I found was bread crumbs. They don't get mouldy as quickly as fresh bread. You can spray them with water to moisten them when you add. Some people I know use dry dog food or even flake food to feed them.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I put mine in a empty 5 qt ice cream tub then in a cooler.


----------



## muffinman10938 (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay I have a spare cooler that I can use. Should I leave the lid slightly open for oxygen or will here be enough in the cooler for about a day or two until I open it again?


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I just leave the drain plug open. And like I said I would put the culture in a empty 5 qt ice cream tub. You should be able to put at least 3 in there. May be a little stacking but I like to keep multiple cultures going.


----------



## muffinman10938 (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay will do. Thanks


----------

